# Where to buy floor matting from -home gym



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

For a home gym is high density foam jigsaw matting like this http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/exercise_mats/fitnesssuperstore_interlocking_jigsaw_mat_x4/8376_p.html

or rubber matting better?

Could anyone recommend me a website for rubber matting?


----------



## Blackers (Jun 26, 2007)

I bought mine from ebay. Much cheaper than the above link. Probably not quite as hard wearing. Does the trick though, It gets a hammering from 150kg Deadlifts. I've had mine down now for about 6 months no issues other than where the dog has tried to dig a hole! He didn't get through it, Just scratched the surface.


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Blackers said:


> I bought mine from ebay. Much cheaper than the above link. Probably not quite as hard wearing. Does the trick though, It gets a hammering from 150kg Deadlifts. I've had mine down now for about 6 months no issues other than where the dog has tried to dig a hole! He didn't get through it, Just scratched the surface.


Did you go for foam or rubber?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Look on ebay for the stable matting or stable rubber floor matting or something similar... awesome stuff, hard wearing and cheap too...


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

Even Argos do it if you want it quick

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3024306/c_1/1|category_root|Sports+and+leisure|14419152/c_2/3|15701400|Home+gym+equipment|14419293/c_3/4|cat_14419293|Weights+accessories|14419322.htm


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Would these mats be suitable?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140367944552&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

it says they are 'soft foam' EVA. But it also says its ok for gyms, i would have thought you would need harder mats for a gym..?

and thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

After looking a bit more these seem a bit better as i can buy the exact amount i need

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150405098530&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

if anyone else can find them cheaper then please let me know!


----------



## Blackers (Jun 26, 2007)

Phil D said:


> Did you go for foam or rubber?


Mine are foam. About 10mm thick. Cheap as they come but like I said they do the trick.


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

gymratz.co.uk probably has everything you need.


----------



## ianuk (Mar 29, 2010)

I laid down a carpet in my garage and covered that in a carpet like material used in horse boxes. It's designed to withstand the power of a horse kick to preserve the horse box floor. Might be cheaper then buying actual gym mats but not 100% sure since I was given some rather then bought.


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

ianuk said:


> I laid down a carpet in my garage and covered that in a carpet like material used in horse boxes. It's designed to withstand the power of a horse kick to preserve the horse box floor. Might be cheaper then buying actual gym mats but not 100% sure since I was given some rather then bought.


I actually have two stables with high quality horse stable flooring mats wall to wall (each stable is about 20foot by 20 foot) The only downside is that they are full of lambs at the minute!


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Well after much thought i've decided to go with some 6' by 4' 18mm stable mats

http://www.endurancemats.com/product_info.php?cPath=2&products_id=9&osCsid=8d3f06b943558eb0e6fe15a0a4129139

Seem pretty good for £25.99 each, although delivery is a bit of a killer (£56), so il just pick them up from Coventry when im next in the area.

Will it be fine to just chuck these down on a bare concrete floor? Do they need any form of fitting? Im worried that the edges will start to curl up over time at the joins.

Will work out as twice as expensive as using EVA foam jugsaw stuff, but from what i've heard these mats will last forever


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I am guessing straight down onto concrete floor.

Personally i do my lifts off 3/4'' ply and old quarry conveyor belt rubber for matting.(free from a mate of a mate who works in maintenance).


----------



## Peter Pump (Sep 1, 2010)

my friend, what u need is a coco mat, better to say a Coir Mat

ok, i am just kidding :laugh::laugh: :thumbup1: :laugh::laugh:

(drink to much batida de coco and can not sleep now)

cheers

peter


----------

